# θα εχω κουραστει/θα ειμαι κουρασμενος



## aggelikimixelaki

Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

Θα ειμαι κουρασμένος/θα ειμαι ξαπλωμενος κλπ είναι συντελεσμενος μέλλοντας;

Αν γράψω : 'Το βραδυ *θα ειναι κουρασμένος* επειδή θα εχει παιξει ποδοσφαιρο' εχω την αισθηση οτι ειναι συνοπτικος μελλοντας

Αν γραψω : 'Τον Ιουλιο *θα ειμαι ξαπλωμένος* στο κρεβατι για 2 μήνες' εχω την αισθηση οτι ειναι συντελεσμενος μελλοντας.

εχω μπερδευτει


----------



## Perseas

aggelikimixelaki said:


> Θα ειμαι κουρασμένος/θα ειμαι ξαπλωμενος κλπ είναι συντελεσμενος μέλλοντας;



Αυτό πιστεύω. 

Καλησπέρα


----------



## Eltheza

Hi!

I think your first example refers to the Simple Future Tense ("He'll be tired..."), whilst the second example refers to the Future Continuous, "I'll be lying in bed..."

The Future Perfect (συντελεσμενος μέλλοντας) - "will + have + done (past participle) something" is a different case e.g. 

"Next month, I will have lived/I will have been living here for five years."

Have a look here:

http://grammarpg.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/future-perfect-simple-and-future_29.html


----------



## aggelikimixelaki

Perseas said:


> Αυτό πιστεύω.
> 
> Καλησπέρα



To 'αυριο θα ειμαι φρονιμος' ειναι εξακολουθητικος μέλλοντας;


----------



## aggelikimixelaki

Eltheza said:


> Hi!
> 
> I think your first example refers to the Simple Future Tense ("He'll be tired..."), whilst the second example refers to the Future Continuous, "I'll be lying in bed..."
> 
> Have a look here:
> 
> http://grammarpg.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/future-perfect-simple-and-future_29.html



thank you I am trying to explain our tenses to a foreigner

I am a little puzzled  by the blogspot, because we don't really say Στο τέλος του μήνα, θα έχω που εργάζομαι εδώ δύο μήνες. Do we?


----------



## Eltheza

aggelikimixelaki said:


> thank you I am trying to explain our tenses to a foreigner
> 
> I am a little puzzled  by the blogspot, because we don't really say Στο τέλος του μήνα, θα έχω που εργάζομαι εδώ δύο μήνες. Do we?



No, Aggeliki, I don't like that either! I'd say, 'Στο τέλος του μήνα, θα έχω εργαστεί...' (I will have worked/I will have been working... - Future Perfect Simple/Future Perfect Continuous - no real difference in meaning in this case).


----------



## Perseas

aggelikimixelaki said:


> To 'αυριο θα ειμαι φρονιμος' ειναι εξακολουθητικος μέλλοντας;



Στον σύνδεσμο παρακάτω μπορείς να πληκτρολογήσεις μέσα στο πλαίσιο της αναζήτησης όποιο ρήμα θέλεις, και θα δεις πώς κλίνονται, πατώντας κάθε φορά στον χρόνο που σε ενδιαφέρει.
http://www.lexigram.gr/lex/newg/#Hist0

Οι τύποι «θα είμαι ξαπλωμένος» και «θα είμαι κουρασμένος» είναι οι δεύτεροι τύποι συντελεσμένου μέλλοντα (οι πρώτοι είναι:«θα έχω ξαπλωθεί» <-ασυνήθιστο κάπως και «θα έχω κουραστεί»).

 Ο τύπος «θα είμαι φρόνιμος» είναι μέλλοντας εξακολουθητικός, σύμφωνα με τον σύνδεσμο. Πάντως οι δύο σχολικές γραμματικές που έχω (παλιά, νέα) γράφουν απλώς «μέλλοντας» για τον μέλλοντα του «είμαι».


----------



## Αγγελος

Για μια φορά  θα διαφωνήσω με τον Περσέα.
Πιστεύω ότι στις φράσεις αυτές οι λέξεις "κουρασμένος" και "ξαπλωμένος" λειτουργούν συντακτικά ως επίθετα (κατηγορούμενα), έστω και αν μορφολογικά είναι φυσικά μετοχές, και ότι το ρήμα είναι απλώς "θα είμαι". Παρομοίως, "ο Χ είναι πεθαμένος" = "ο Χ είναι νεκρός", "η πόρτα είναι κλεισμένη" = "η πόρτα είναι κλειστή" κλπ. Αντιστοίχως στα αγγλικά ή στα γαλλικά, στις φράσεις I am tired ή je suis fatigué έχουμε συνδετικό ρήμα + κατηγορούμενο, και όχι βέβαια παθητική φωνή! 
Είναι γεγονός ότι οι γραμματικές δίνουν ως σπανιότερους εναλλακτικούς τύπους παρακειμένου κλπ. τους σχηματισμούς "έχω δεμένο" (ενεργ.) και "είμαι δεμένος" (παθητ.), δεν νομίζω όμως πως υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να τους θεωρούμε περιφραστικούς χρόνους, αφού συμπεριφέρονται ακριβώς σαν συνδυασμοί ρήματος + κατηγορουμένου.
Τέλος, τα ρήματα "έχω" και "είμαι" (και μερικά, πολύ λίγα, ακόμα -- αυτή τη στιγμή μου έρχονται στο νου τα 'ξέρω', 'πρέπει' και 'περιμένω') δεν έχουν αοριστικούς χρόνους. Το "θα είμαι" μόνο εξακολουθητικός μέλλων μπορεί να είναι.


----------



## aggelikimixelaki

παιδια ευαριστω πολυ


----------

